# bhyve and Windows VM



## al mello (Aug 18, 2017)

Folks,

Didn't see a specific sub-forum for bhyve - I'd think at this stage, and maybe for the future, would be a great place to keep users' experiences, how-tos, questions, etc. So please move to another place if Ports or Packages is not the right one.

I'm using vm-bhyve to manage my VMs and so far got my way to FreeBSD, ubuntu, CentOS 7 15.03 (16.x still work in process).

Move to Windows 10 as was the one requiring more research to learn to get the host ready, repack iso, etc.

Surprisingly it only took couple hours to get the first _$&*dows _10 VM running but I wasn't able to change the user's name of the Administrator's account to something else (my last name for instance). Does anyone knows if this is due to the way the autounattend was designed or it's only my noobiness?

Also updates are failing due to lack of memory. Error message reads VM only has 2M RAM, but in reality has 4M RAM. Has anyone seen this?

Below the bsdlab host with the VM running:


```
NAME            DATASTORE       LOADER      CPU    MEMORY    VNC                  AUTOSTART    STATE
docker          default         grub        4      4096M     -                    No           Stopped
freebsd         default         bhyveload   1      256M      -                    No           Stopped
pf              default         bhyveload   1      256M      -                    No           Stopped
win10           default         uefi        4      4G        -                    No           Running (10519)
win10mello      default         uefi        4      4G        -                    No           Stopped
win2012         default         uefi        4      2G        -                    No           Stopped
win2016         default         uefi        4      2G        -                    No           Stopped
```

In production:

```
NAME            DATASTORE       LOADER      CPU    MEMORY    VNC                  AUTOSTART    STATE
cloud           default         grub        1      1024M     -                    Yes [4]      Running (2337)
dockers         default         grub        2      4096M     -                    No           Stopped
mediaserver     default         grub        2      2048M     -                    Yes [2]      Running (1976)
mx-server       default         grub        1      1524M     -                    Yes [3]      Running (2162)
pf              default         bhyveload   1      1024M     -                    Yes [1]      Running (1721)
zm              default         grub        2      2048M     -                    Yes [5]      Running (33958)
```

Also I'd like to express my thanks to all the ladies and gents that put so many hours to maintain and develop FreeBSD, and let's now forget thanks Mr. Matt for https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve


----------

